# Umpublished Species from Puerto Rico discovered By Dr.Jorge Alberto Santiago Blay almost 30years ago



## HomoPortoricens (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, forum and to anyone who are interested in knowing existing unpublished species. Its been a while know since i've started to follow the steps of Dr. Jorge A. Santiago Blay, a very well known scorpiologist from  my island, Puerto Rico. Santiago Blay left a very important work about the different species of scorpions native to Puerto rico(including species he discovered and named by himself, but that after almost thirthy years have not been actually scientifically revised still and/or published)as legacy to this island. Not many know about the existence of other species(if not anyone but me and Dr. Blay, and anyone who's ever read his thesis) other than: 1.Tityus obtusus(very common in the island) 2.Tityus Michelii(very rare and scarce+hard to find) 3.tityus dasyurus(believed to be extinct in this island) 
4.Heteronebo Portoricensis(common in the dry south of my island) 
5.Centruroides Grisseus Borinquensis(almost as widespread as tityus obtusus and common) and 6.Isometrus Maculatus(thought to be extinct almost 30 years ago or more, introduced species). The thruth is that there are over 11 species that are native to Puerto Rico. this whole week, I went hunting for one of the species described by Dr. Blay and look what i've found:


----------



## HomoPortoricens (Feb 15, 2009)

This one is a _Tityus Juliorum_ female specimen, discovered by Dr. Blay 30 years ago. they are incredibly hard to find but they are a real pricelless jewel of the scorpion fauna of Puerto rico.


----------



## HomoPortoricens (Feb 15, 2009)

and here's the male;


----------



## HomoPortoricens (Feb 15, 2009)

they are a really small species but i find them incredibly interesting, including the fact that they play dead and remain stiff when disturbed, and the fact that they hardly fluoresce under the ilumination of a black light makes an odd adition out of them, to my native scorpion collection. They sport a perfect camouflage that allows them to blend on the leaf litter where they live.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 15, 2009)

Indeed very nice animals HP.  Why didn't Santiago Blay published about the new species he found? I don't understand. Normally scientists publish new found species, but some of these species, as you say, are found 30 years ago  
This Tityus juliorum seems to be a member of the subgenus Archaeotityus. 
Anyway, Great that you have been able to find some specimens, since they are rare. I hope you can breed these, because I would be interested in some  The female looks gravid btw.


----------



## Aztek (Feb 15, 2009)

Very beautiful
Saludos a Puerto Rico


----------



## pinktoe23 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oye porto, saludos! Gracias por compartir esa informacion aqui. Mira si es cierto lo de que no muchos saben que tenemos escorpiones nativos de aqui que yo tambien soy boricua y ni sabia que teniamos escorpiones en la isla tres carajos. jaja mano que aborchanada me siento por tu culpa.  

De verdad que me has entusiasmado con eso de que tenemos mas de 11 especies....en donde encontraste ese que estas enseñando? y ademas porfa dime en donde puedo leer mas acerca del Dr. Blay y su trabajo? Soy estudiante de la upr, crees que podria encontrar algun articulo de el en la biblio del recinto de rio piedras? Si no dirigeme plis en donde si pueda que este tema me interesa bastante! Cualquier cosa mandame un pm si no quieres seguir escribiendo aqui.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 16, 2009)

pinktoe23 said:


> Oye porto, saludos! Gracias por compartir esa informacion aqui. Mira si es cierto lo de que no muchos saben que tenemos escorpiones nativos de aqui que yo tambien soy boricua y ni sabia que teniamos escorpiones en la isla tres carajos. jaja mano que aborchanada me siento por tu culpa.
> 
> De verdad que me has entusiasmado con eso de que tenemos mas de 11 especies....en donde encontraste ese que estas enseñando? y ademas porfa dime en donde puedo leer mas acerca del Dr. Blay y su trabajo? Soy estudiante de la upr, crees que podria encontrar algun articulo de el en la biblio del recinto de rio piedras? Si no dirigeme plis en donde si pueda que este tema me interesa bastante! Cualquier cosa mandame un pm si no quieres seguir escribiendo aqui.


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh, Si senor!


----------



## Jarekk (Feb 16, 2009)

Amazing species! I waiting for next pictures  
cheers


----------



## redhourglass (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

Dr. Jorge Santiago-Blay was in an Ph.D. program at Berkelely CA in the early 90s along with Dr. Scott Stockwell.  Jorge sent some xerox copies of his work in Puerto Rico.  Seems odd about the 30 years unless you're reference to Isometrus or complete revision for the island with scorpions.

Have your corresponded with the following:

Dr. Luis F. de Armas
Rolando Teruel
Dr. Oscar F. Francke
Dr. Lorenzo Prendini, et. al. at AMNH.

Nice pictures and good luck with your research  !

Sinc. Chad



HomoPortoricens said:


> Hi, forum and to anyone who are interested in knowing existing unpublished species. Its been a while know since i've started to follow the steps of Dr. Jorge A. Santiago Blay, a very well known scorpiologist from  my island, Puerto Rico. Santiago Blay left a very important work about the different species of scorpions native to Puerto rico(including species he discovered and named by himself, but that after almost *thirthy years *have not been actually scientifically revised still and/or published)as legacy to this island. Not many know about the existence of other species(if not anyone but me and Dr. Blay, and anyone who's ever read his thesis) other than: 1.Tityus obtusus(very common in the island) 2.Tityus Michelii(very rare and scarce+hard to find) 3.tityus dasyurus(believed to be extinct in this island)
> 4.Heteronebo Portoricensis(common in the dry south of my island)
> 5.Centruroides Grisseus Borinquensis(almost as widespread as tityus obtusus and common) and 6.Isometrus Maculatus(thought to be extinct almost 30 years ago or more, introduced species). The thruth is that there are over 11 species that are native to Puerto Rico. this whole week, I went hunting for one of the species described by Dr. Blay and look what i've found:


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 16, 2009)

pinktoe23 said:


> Oye porto, saludos! Gracias por compartir esa informacion aqui. Mira si es cierto lo de que no muchos saben que tenemos escorpiones nativos de aqui que yo tambien soy boricua y ni sabia que teniamos escorpiones en la isla tres carajos. jaja mano que aborchanada me siento por tu culpa.
> 
> De verdad que me has entusiasmado con eso de que tenemos mas de 11 especies....en donde encontraste ese que estas enseñando? y ademas porfa dime en donde puedo leer mas acerca del Dr. Blay y su trabajo? Soy estudiante de la upr, crees que podria encontrar algun articulo de el en la biblio del recinto de rio piedras? Si no dirigeme plis en donde si pueda que este tema me interesa bastante! Cualquier cosa mandame un pm si no quieres seguir escribiendo aqui.


i wish i could speak multiple languages. can someone translate for me . its not a big deal just curious.


----------



## Aztek (Feb 17, 2009)

T.ass-mephisto said:


> i wish i could speak multiple languages. can someone translate for me . its not a big deal just curious.


Thanks for the info...
It's true that not many know we have these species in Puerto Rico....
It's cool to know we have 11 types...
Where can I learn more about Dr.Blay and his studies...
I'm a student at some place, I could probably find some stuff on him....
If not can you give me some papers or something because I am really interested in this...


----------



## pinktoe23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Michiel said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh, Si senor!


heeeeeeeeyyyy señorita!!!  



T.ass-mephisto said:


> i wish i could speak multiple languages. can someone translate for me . its not a big deal just curious.


sorry to the english users, what i said was: 

Hey Porto greetings! Thanks for sharing that information here. It's so true what you said regarding the not many people knowing that we had native scorpions that i'm also from here and didn't even know this  You really have me enthusiastic with what you said that we have more than 11 species...where did you find that one you're showing? and also please tell me, where can i read more about Dr. Blay and his work? 

I'm a student at the University of Puerto Rico, do you think I could find an article about him in the Rio Piedras recint library? If not, please direct me where i can since this subject interests me a lot. Send me a pm if you don't want to keep writing here. 

To aztec- your spanish is really good.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 17, 2009)

Since I wanted to know about this, I contacted Dr.Santiago-Blay. He explained to me, the same that HomoPortoricensis did, this species was described by him during his thesis, but was never officially published.


----------



## atrox (Feb 17, 2009)

Great post, thanks for putting all this info up.  It seems Puerto Rico is losing a lot of species.  I was fortunate enough to get to photo these toads from there.  They are a species in rapid decline, as they only live in the forest, and I guess it's disappearing...
_
Peltophryne lemur_







I would have loved to have seen some scorps on my trip there.

Justin


----------



## pandinus (Feb 18, 2009)

atrox said:


> Great post, thanks for putting all this info up.  It seems Puerto Rico is losing a lot of species.  I was fortunate enough to get to photo these toads from there.  They are a species in rapid decline, as they only live in the forest, and I guess it's disappearing...
> _
> Peltophryne lemur_
> 
> ...


hmmm those toads look awfully familiar to me


----------



## atrox (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sure they do...

I actually lost my camera from that trip on a high tide.  Then I got a disposable and I got a little tipsy and lost that one too.  I don't have any shots from that trip.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 18, 2009)

pinktoe23 said:


> heeeeeeeeyyyy señorita!!!
> 
> 
> Losiento senorita !


----------



## pinktoe23 (Feb 19, 2009)

atrox said:


> Great post, thanks for putting all this info up.  It seems Puerto Rico is losing a lot of species.


That P. lemur picture is beautiful. and yes unfortunately you are correct, our government only cares about more construction and more buildings than our native trees, species and forests. there's just so little concern for conservation here. take our E. jasperi (coqui dorado) for example, it's almost if not already completely extinct. 15 years ago there were more than enough and you could spot them very easily and today this species habitat has been destroyed and replaced with new hotels and luxury beach apartments. The government really doesn't care about our nature or ecology, they only want to make more money and everyday more contracts keep getting authorized for deforestation.  



Michiel said:


> Losiento senorita !


jaja no te preocupes te perdono


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww how did i miss this post. Sweet looking species thanks for sharing.


----------



## redhourglass (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry, trying to edit my post from earlier this week.  It should read late 80's not early 90's.



redhourglass said:


> Dr. Jorge Santiago-Blay was in an Ph.D. program at Berkelely CA in the early 90s along with Dr. Scott Stockwell.


It is unfortunate to hear about the situations in Puerto Rico with their natural heritage.  Often tourists provide economics into the local revenues with nature tours etc.  My question, is there any relief by conservation groups to support eco tourism?

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Zach Valois (Feb 22, 2009)

Can anyone direct me to a copy or pdf of Blay's thesis?


----------



## scorpion12 (Jun 4, 2010)

*published*

Entomological News 120(1):109-124. 2009
doi: 10.3157/021.120.0107

Systematics and Some Aspects of the Biology of the Scorpions (Arachnida) of the Greater Puerto Rico Region: A Biosystematic Synopsis

Jorge A. Santiago-Blay2


----------



## scorpion12 (Jun 4, 2010)

Entomological News 120(1):109-124. 2009
doi: 10.3157/021.120.0107

Systematics and Some Aspects of the Biology of the Scorpions (Arachnida) of the Greater Puerto Rico Region: A Biosystematic Synopsis

Jorge A. Santiago-Blay2

2 Washington, District of Columbia, U.S.A. E-mail: blayjorge@gmail.com.


----------

